# Screenshots 4 - name the movie?



## David H (Jan 22, 2015)

*Last one this week.*


*E.*







*F.* *Solved*






*G.*






*H.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2015)

F - Pacific Rim


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> F - Pacific Rim



Well Done Alan - Ya knows yer stuff


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2015)

*Some Clues!*

*E.* *Could be a Beer*

*G. ** Super Duper*

*H.* *Poor guys snuffs it ultimately*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2015)

G - Man of Steel 

I'm stuck with the others though


----------



## David H (Jan 23, 2015)

Northerner said:


> G - Man of Steel
> 
> I'm stuck with the others though



Well Done Allen - man of steel is correct.

The other two aren't that tough,

*E.* *Think of a Lager beer name (Yankee) *

*H.* *The guy that snuffs it. his name is John.*


----------



## David H (Jan 24, 2015)

*The Answers*



David H said:


> Well Done Allen - man of steel is correct.
> 
> The other two aren't that tough,
> 
> ...



*E.** Ans: The Millers*

*H.* *Ans: John dies in the end*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2015)

David H said:


> *E.** Ans: The Millers*
> 
> *H.* *Ans: John dies in the end*



I haven't heard of either of them David, no wonder I couldn't get them! Were they straight to DVD?  Thanks for the quizzes, enjoyed them


----------



## David H (Jan 24, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I haven't heard of either of them David, no wonder I couldn't get them! Were they straight to DVD?  Thanks for the quizzes, enjoyed them



I believe so Alan


----------

